# Eclipse pics



## Paymaster (Aug 21, 2017)

Lets see them. I know sumbody sides me done it. Here is mine.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Good one!  

I sure didn't take any!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice shot David.  I didn't even attempt it from here.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Aug 21, 2017)

Just in case you missed the total(ed) Eclipse...


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice shot,,,, never thought about taking a pic through the welding helmet,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 21, 2017)

MX5HIGH said:


> Just in case you missed the total(ed) Eclipse...



Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## carver (Aug 22, 2017)

*Here's mine*

from Young Harris,Ga.


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 22, 2017)

very cool I took a lens from my old welding helmet and taped it on my sun shade of my lens,Carver that is an outstanding picture


----------



## carver (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 22, 2017)

Fantastic capture Jerry!  Looks like you had a great view!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 22, 2017)

Good ones pdsniper - nice idea with the lens.


----------



## carver (Aug 22, 2017)

Great shots guys


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 22, 2017)

Great photos ... It was a flop ... 
here nothing but empty rain clouds


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 22, 2017)

carver said:


> from Young Harris,Ga.



Oh yeah!!!! Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 22, 2017)

pdsniper said:


> very cool I took a lens from my old welding helmet and taped it on my sun shade of my lens,Carver that is an outstanding picture



Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 23, 2017)

Fantastic captures Carver and Pdsniper,,,, wow,,,, think about getting them blown up and mounted in a frame,,,,


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 23, 2017)

great shoots ! Carver ,Love the capture of the flares ! I personally didn't even pull out the camera for it .


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 24, 2017)

Took these at work in Norcross.


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 26, 2017)

Great images guys, especially yours Carver. 
I wasn't about to chance damaging my new camera after seeing warnings and hearing some sad stories.
I was gonna use my old 60D for the event but wound up giving it to the Chattahoochee River Keepers for their great work.
But I did use my wife's little pocket camera 
She never uses it after getting her Galaxy S5 , so she didn't mind.
Another thing that I wanted to record was the crescents in the shadows that I had remembered from 1984.


----------



## Triggerfinger_4 (Sep 18, 2017)

awesome captures people! I hate to admit i didn't even know the shadows were like that, i really like that capture! 
I was cutting grass most of the time, but stopped every so often and held the "eclipse glasses" against my lens and covered it with a cloth to block out extra light. I was pleasantly surprised and happy with these!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 18, 2017)

More great captures!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 18, 2017)

These are awesome! Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 19, 2017)

Yep, more good ones!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

